# Another reason NOT to take the bus.



## dirtyfacedan (May 29, 2009)

When i worked on City buses in Vancouver BC, i was sick a lot. Being a rider is not much better. Seems the "Dirty Dog" is a shitty way to travel,  especially for these folks.

B.C., Alta. Health officials warn bus passengers exposed to TB

CALGARY — Health authorities in B.C. said Friday they're working on tracking down passengers who may have been exposed to tuberculosis during a bus trip from Alberta that ended in the B.C. Interior city of Kelowna last week.

On Thursday, health officials in Alberta and B.C. issued a public information bulletin as part of efforts to contact passengers aboard bus No. 5164 from Lethbridge to Calgary and on No. 5155 from Calgary to Kelowna on May 24.

A passenger with an active case of tuberculosis set out from Lethbridge to Calgary aboard a Greyhound bus, then switched buses and continued the journey to Kelowna.

The buses made several stops along the way.

In B.C., at least five health authorities are working on locating those passengers, said Dr. Paul Hasselback, medical health officer with Interior Health.

"The biggest push of the last 24 hours has been to get out the information to the public and start getting individuals to make contact and to try and get them linked in with appropriate public health individuals," he said.

"It will be a while before we get any indication as to how many people we have contacted a result of the public release."

With several passengers who got on and off the buses during the cross-border journey, health officials said it's difficult to determine how many people may have been affected. Those who were on the two bus trips are being urged to contact health officials to determine if they need to be tested for TB, an airborne bacterial disease.


----------



## 614 crust (May 29, 2009)

Yeaah fuck busses. I Avoid them as much as possible. That would realy suck though to get TB from riding a bus.


----------

